# Grad school



## TomBraus (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey mates

I study Civil Engineering at a Brazilian University, graduating in December of 2017. In the last three semesters I had some personal problems and I failed in four classes ( two in the first, one in the second, and one in the third), but I'm a good student, my general grades are fine. I'm thinking about get into a Master program (by research) at an Australian University and applicate for the Endeavour Scholarship, round of 2018. Is it possible to get into a master program and get a Endeavour Scholarship in my conditions? Do the Australian Universities give such importance for grades? Which university do you indicate? I still have two years at the University, whats do You indicate for me to do in the undergraduation to raise my chances? 

Cheers


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

The website indicates that grades are the main selection criteria so any fails especially at the end of the degree will negate your application ."Fine" grades are not sufficient...you need Great grades...the scholarship is the same amount as a teacher earns...it's not a piddling amount so you need to be exceptional


----------

